# TWO free cycles from IVF Wales From April 2010



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/11/18/good-news-for-couples-in-wales-with-two-free-ivf-cycles-next-april-91466-25195694/

This is good news for some I expect.

Hoever I am now 39 and will be 40 in April. I was referred to IVF Wales at 37 years and 8 month old and was told 'you must be gutted that you were referred 2 months two late for free IVF'

Of course I am gutted.

Does anyone know if the criteria for free IVF might have changed with IVF Wales? I have an appointment on Tuesday next week after 6 months on Clomid (Despite ovulating naturally) and want to know what questions to ask and what I need to do to move forward to new treatments.

please help.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could always give them a call before your appointment and find out if you have been on a waiting list and if not WHY not

i cant see at 37 and 8 months you were 2 months late for a referral for IVF!


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , I just want to say , congratulations - what a fab result !!!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone know where I will stand. My NHS treatment is due to start in December 09 after being on the waiting list for 12 months, will I be entitled to another treatment in April , or should I wait until April 2010, until the new criteria comes into force before I start my NHS treatment , so then I know I will be entitled to 2 treatments ? At the moment the clinic have no idea where they stand as its all new and they havent received any information.

I just dont want to be in the situation of going through my first treatment and then being told that I should have waited a couple of months to be entitled to 2 treatments.

Dont think I am sponging off the NHS, we have already paid for 2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen.

As to age, I was told that aslong as I went on the waiting list before I was 38, then I was fine and thats when my specialist pushed to put me on the NHS system, so I would ask again, 

Many Thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really wish i could answer your question but i dont know for sure

i would imagine you will still be ok for your second cycle and if this were not the case then campaign number 2 would start

this should be for news and exsisting patients but nothing is confirmed just like you clinic this is all very new news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217339.new#new

post your questions in the above thread and i will try and get answers for you


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

My first appointment with IVF Wales was in the January of 2009 by which point I was 38 and 10 months old. I don't know if this appointment date counts as the date of referral but I certainly had a letter from IVF Wales dated around 26th September 2008.

I have been under their care since January this year but am not on a waiting list for IVF as I was given the impression that I was too late to be eligable. Their words were @i bet you're gutted that you have just missed it by 2 months?'

What can I do 

I am seeing them on Tuesday and I need to fight hard now as I will be 40 in April when the new '2 rounds' starts.

please help me.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

forget the questions, I have called and asked. Apparently they class the point of referral from the date you are first seen rather than the date the GP referred you, so there we go. too late, too late.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh thats so sad i am sorry

can you self fund?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

we can probably fund iui.

Does anyone now if as a private patient (ie self-funding) would I still be on a waiting list and if I am over 40 will they even allow me to do it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no as a private patient you pay so no long waiting list

yeah they will let you do IUI/IVF


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Kara,

Just wanted to say congratulations on all your hardwork on getting these changes made.  

Bemba


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

does the same apply in wales if it needs to be surrogate ivf? anyone know?
Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232660.new#new


----------

